# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  DDOS атака на форум Винского

## Rina

Пришло сообщение на почту:

Это письмо отправлено вам администратором конференции «Форум Винского».

С субботы была произведена DDOS атака на форум
Запросы посылаются с зараженных компьютеров в основном с Украины (80% Киев)
и других стран СНГ. Сделано это заказчиком ddos атаки по соображениям
большей дешевизны

Атака хорошо спланирована и размазана по ip адресам, то есть хорошо
распределена и обычными фильтрами ее не удалось отразить сразу.
В настоящий момент весь входящий трафик проходит через самообучающиеся
фильтры и сетевые экраны, что позволяет отфильтровывать хакерские пакеты.
Так как система самообучающаяся - ей нужно время на сепарацию паразитного
трафика от легитимного. В это время (думаю, что часть понедельника)
возможны трудности с заходом на сайт, так как ваш ip может попасть под
подозрение и будет занесен в черный список. Но со временем он будет
разблокирован.
Вы можете ускорить процесс разблокирования сообщив мне свой ip в ЛС или на
почту***** указав ник на форуме

Ну что, можно сказать, что форум Винского стал таким же крутым сайтом как
сайт Microsoft или Wikileaks, которые так же подвергались массированным
ddos атакам
Поздравляю всех с этим событием!
Видимо форум Винского у кого-то как кость в горле.... ну или как геморрой в
жопе

П.С. Просьба сообщить своим знакомым по форуму об этой проблеме, тк у меня
реально нет времени отвечать на звонки и письма.
-- 
Форум Винского


Как вы думаете, уважаемые, это правда или рекламный ход?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## samnick

так можно проверить  :Smiley:  банально подосить и посмотреть что будет 
вот только инет узкий  :Sad:

----------


## Rina

А может это связано с апгрейдом железа, которую удачно провели 5 февраля? Цитата с форума: "Будут поставлены более быстрые диски и новый контроллер, что должно повысить производительность сервера"

В инете новость в основном дублируется в представленной в письме форме, без комментариев. Что-то мутно всё...

----------


## valho

Если я правильно понял то хостится он у NETDIRECT Frankfurt, DE находящийся в Германии и его рекламируют как "Надёжные сервера под адалт и защита от ddos атак" и возможно он принадлежит выходцам стран содружества. По моему нормальный человек не будет на почту рассылать спам про DDOS и на главной странице свою фотографию выкладывать в очках и сигаретой в руке, ещё пива забыл в другую руку положить.
http://www.spamhaus.org/sbl/listings...p=netdirekt.de
http://www.sophos.com/security/techn...009-paper.html

----------


## Rina

> По моему нормальный человек не будет на почту рассылать спам про DDOS и на главной странице свою фотографию выкладывать в очках и сигаретой в руке, ещё пива забыл в другую руку положить.


 Пожалуй, вы правы, личность слишком неординарная. А сигарета в руке - ерунда, на форуме есть снимки со встречи Нового года, где он в костюме деда Мороза с приставленным фаллоимитатором.

----------

